

User Experience Videos - pavel
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/01/05/25-user-experience-videos-that-are-worth-your-time/

======
mrduncan
I'd add Ryan Singer's "UI Fundamentals for Programmers"
(<http://windycityrails.org/videos#4>) to the list also. He did a really great
job of explaining how to think about design and some simple rules to follow.

